# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  3 trải nghiệm thú vị khi du lịch SaPa

## hoaihuongtmdt

3 trải nghiệm thú vị khi du lịch SaPa, bạn nên được thử 1 trong 3 trải nghiệm này nhé, rất tuyệt vời đó 




> *- Tắm suối nguyên sinh ở Cát Cát*
> 
> Những con suối này thường không có tên, nằm rải rác xung quanh khu vực sinh sống, ven các bản làng của người dân tộc, và chủ yếu phục vụ cho nhu cầu sinh hoạt hàng ngày của họ. Để đến được những con suối này, du khách thường phải đi bộ qua những quãng đường rừng có độ dài từ 2 – 3km và nhờ đến sự trợ giúp của người bản địa.
> 
> Nước suối trong lành đến độ bạn có thể nhìn rõ mọi vật dưới đáy suối ở độ sâu khoảng 4m so với mặt nước. Xung quanh là những phiến đá to và vững chãi, nơi bạn có thể ngồi ngắm cảnh, nằm nghỉ, nghe nhạc, ăn nhẹ và thưởng ngoạn thiên nhiên.
> 
> *- Thưởng thức ẩm thực phố nướng ban đêm*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## thientai206

bh lên sapa mát giời pai biết nhỉ

----------

